# Been absent for a little bit.....



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....and this is why....

......looks good in my driveway i think. :hal:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

oh that be olde skool yo. 

nice ride.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

what are you going to do with it? Sled or keep it OEM.


Seth


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i say: drop it on nice chrome wheels, rechrome everything then paint it red ....followed by a blown 350 SBC and ten interior work....etc etc.


awesome ride.....s


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

The ultimate drag race....


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

nice man, what year? and hows the condition of the interior


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It's a GXE, big deal.



 Nice ride... looks to be well in tact, How much?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Seth, a mix. 

RBI, no lol.

ASsman, the sentra, race? HAHAHAHA! Now THATS funny. Te sentra ran a high 18 at the strip. The classic spins the wheels shifting to second, without trying.

Punk, '55 Chevy BelAir, 283 original motor, 350 TURBO tranny(i believe, still going through tons of paperwork), a TON of other modern goodies, including about 5k invested in the motor.

The interior, is really nice, except for a tear at the top of the drivers side bench. Other than that, it's pretty dirty from sitting in storage for 3 years.


Z, my uncle was gonna slap a tag with 10,5 on it, I'm getting it for 6.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Dude... even 10-5 is a snag... good deal bro... def. can't pass it up.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nope, I can't.  Goin for the loan tomorow.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Nope, I can't.  Goin for the loan tomorow.


They did one of those on pimp my ride...lol

looks nice


----------

